# Good Carrier?



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

The past couple of times I've taken Sonic to the vet I used a carrier that we use for our cat but I'd like to get him his own. I saw this one at walmart http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-D...er-Tray-Multiple-Sizes-Available-Dogs/9606593 The small size is meant to fit a dog up to 9 inches tall. I'm worried though if the bars on the sides and back would be dangerous if an accident were to happen or is it safe?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I had that carrier for when I had my two cats. It's very nice and sturdy. I don't see why the bars would be a problem but that's just my opinion.

I have 



 it's pretty nice- much smaller than a dog or cat carrier. It probably wouldn't be best for you since Sonic looks like he's got quite a bit of meat on his bones


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Yeah that's what I read in the reviews. Yeah he is a big guy, eats quite a bit of food.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

He's a cute not-so-lil' guy though!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Tom said:


> He's a cute not-so-lil' guy though!


Thanks!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I have this one and it's great because it has a slit for the seat belt so you can strap it down: http://www.petco.com/product/111728...ble-Kennel-for-Pets.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

abbys said:


> I have this one and it's great because it has a slit for the seat belt so you can strap it down: http://www.petco.com/product/111728...ble-Kennel-for-Pets.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


That's a nice one. I like how it has a small food tray that can be clipped really low.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty handy. I've been taking Piglet to work with me about once a week since I got this and all I do it unbuckle it from the car and put the whole thing under my desk where he sleeps.  I have a heating pad on the bottom, wrapped in a sweatshirt, with his fleece pouch on top of that so there's plenty of padding to keep him from getting burned.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow you work at an awesome place if they allow you to bring Piglet. Alot of places don't allow pets.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ha, well strictly speaking we have a "no pets" policy here, too. I work at a research center, but the lab is on the 5th floor and I'm in the offices on the first floor, and lots of people bring in their dogs from time to time. Plus everyone loves Pig! It's pretty funny to see my boss break out the baby talk when she sees him. :lol:


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

abbys said:


> Plus everyone loves Pig! It's pretty funny to see my boss break out the baby talk when she sees him. :lol:


It's impossible to resist something as cute as hedgie!


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Good one!


----------

